# Rosewood question



## against.the.grain (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm sure most turners have spun a piece of Cocobolo and found White, purple, orange and pink inside and watched it turn to the standard red and black or orange and black. Has anyone experienced something similar with other Rosewoods? I bought a cant if "unknown Rosewood" from a retired luthier last weekend. He thought it might be BR but wasn't sure as he had owned it for a long time. It was a nice chocolate brown with darker streaks. When I started cutting it today, it was very white with purple streaks in side. I thought Honduran initially.The sawdust was orange. It has a Cocobolo smell to it. I'll see what color change we have tomorrow. I just wondered if anyone had this happen with other Rosewoods.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2017)

I think the only rosewood that does not oxidize and darken with age is Kingwood. sounds like coco

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Jul 25, 2017)

Sounds like cocobolo to me too. Pics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jul 25, 2017)

I agree, it does sound like cocobolo.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 25, 2017)

Those colors can occur in 'Brazilian Rosewood', _Dalbergia nigra_, but BR has the sweet smell in contrast to Coco. 'Kingwood' also darkens with age, just not as quickly as some of the others. As Paul said, pictures would be enjoyed...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 25, 2017)

Mexican coco has brilliant colors when its cut fresh. Then it darkens over time. Still a good looking coco. The darkening is moderately slow.


----------



## against.the.grain (Jul 25, 2017)

I went back and finished working it up today. It's absolutely Cocobolo.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

